# Pirates of The Carribean



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

The long awaited Pirates final movie in the trilogy is coming to a theater near you on Friday May 25, 2007. Be ready for an exciting and long movie. Some say 2 hr. 45 min long. Long live Capt Jack Sparrow.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Who said final ? We should have at least two more .


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

They are saying that this is it for this tTrilogy Series. :nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

But successful trilogies tend to have sequel trilogies... 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Who said final ? We should have at least two more .


After watching this film yesterday I feel like I've already sat through two more. Excellent effort, but needed serious editing. Would have been a tight little 1:45 film but at 1 hour longer than that you have plenty of time to say, "...and why do I care again?"

Also IMO the ballyhooed cameo by Keith Richards was a total throwaway and did nothing to advance the plot.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

I saw it last night with my daughter. It wasn't as bad as I'd heard it was (but not an 'E' ticket either).


----------



## TubeYak.com (Jun 17, 2007)

Saw the first 2 but haven't had the chance to see the third. Seems like I ought to.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Sign me up for the 'needs' editing department. I find the plot line of these stories to be difficult to comprehend. That combined with excessive length has rendered these movies boring. Do people buy these movies because they are good stories or just to showcase their home theater setups?

Or maybe they buy them because the women of the house have given the green light for spending and go bonkers over Johnny Depp.

--- CHAS


----------

